# ibs



## bailey47 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi , im new here , I have fibromalgia and 
M.E my ibs had flared so bad I had to call out 2 doctors last week. I have decided to change my diet to veg and fruit and fish as I dont want that pain again ontop of the pain I already have .
does anyone know what small meals are suitable when you have severe ibs .
thankyou x


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is not single diet that works for everyone. It is very personal.

The diet I am following is called SCD, but keep in mind that there are others which follow a diet which is completely opposite to mine.

You will need to spend some time in the forum reading about other people's experiences and then start experimenting for yourself.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Like JaumeB said, everyone is different. Because my ibs isn't that bad I actually don't deprive myself of beans or veggies. If you can't tolerate veggies a good way of getting their nutrition is through juicing. I juice every single day. My doctor told me I had a reactivation of EBV with possible CFS BUT since eliminating processed foods and eating more fruits and veggies... my fatigue is pretty much gone.  I'm now stuck with muscle pain though. /: I'm still young so hopefully that works in my favor. I do plan on starting to work out when it gets warmer. Honesty everyone is different but let me tell you that a good diet will make a world of difference. YouTube how I beat CFS... there's this British guy that motivated me to change everything and stop taking supplements hoping for a cure. Hippocrates said "let food be thy medicine" and I completely agree.... good nutrition is sooo important to a sick body. In my juices I incorporate ginger. I plan on adding turmeric soon too! It's supposed to be a wonderful anti inflammatory.

I was so sick. I was dizzy, and fatigued ALL DAY. I was depressed. That was only a few months ago! I then watched that YouTube Video and it hit me. He was right.... prescription drugs and supplements are not going to cure you! Diet is the number 1 most important thing. He also added water kefir to his diet. And he became a vegan. He eliminated all toxic products from his diet and also stopped buying deodorant. I bought an organic deoderant without aluminum and if I'm home all day I don't wear anything (its winter anyways). So I encourage you to make changes and you might just feel better in a few months!


----------

